
Ask HN: How can I find non profits to contribute software effort to? - kiloreux
I work remotely and live in a third world country. And it&#x27;s a bit hard for me to help on the local scene. I would love to help non profits with their software. 
I am a devops engineer and have a master degree in artificial intelligence. So a bit of experience on both sides. If you have a non profit that I can help with please email me: my username @gmail.com<p>I would appreciate any tips from people who already do that.
======
mtmail
[https://github.com/openstreetmap/operations](https://github.com/openstreetmap/operations)
is looking for help. [https://operations.osmfoundation.org/policies/owg-
membership...](https://operations.osmfoundation.org/policies/owg-membership/)

------
BinaryBuddha
I'd recommend something like this:

[http://www.npower.org/Our-Programs/Community-
Corps.aspx](http://www.npower.org/Our-Programs/Community-Corps.aspx)

~~~
pouta
Can people from outside of the US contribute/help? I tried to sign up but
failed...

